# Stay Away From the FIRE!



## Rigg Z (Jan 3, 2010)

Wife and I camp alot and now we have a new puppy. Many of our camping trips include camp fires and also other dogs. I dont want my dog playing around the fire pit and accidently getting burned or falling/stepping into the fire pit. :no:

How does one go about training a dog to stay away from a fire? I'm not sure its a natural instinct unless they have been burned before.

Tips and tactics please?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Been camping with dogs since 1992, but I never had a puppy to worry about getting into things. Good basic training is key and natural instinct does play a part. I worry more about when the firewood might pop and embers go this way and that with the dog laying next to me by the fire, but I keep a close eye on the him 

Get a good 1st aid kit specifically for your dog, and include some benedryl in it in case of bee stings, I believe the dosage is 1mg per lb. Tucker got into a nest of yellow jackets in '06 and I was glad to have it along.

Happy camping to you and you new friend!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

We camp all the time. When our pups were young we would put them on a leash and stake them down - close enough to where they could be with us but not too close to the fire. After a couple times of camping like that - they got it! Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've camped with my two several times and never had a problem. They seem to know about fire.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson was a natural around the fire, he knew what it was and knew not to get too close to it. He sleeps at my feet around the campfires so my legs are shielding him from most of the embers but I still keep an eye on him when it happens.

Someone else raised a good point about packing benadryl and a special first aid kit for dogs - especially while camping where you may end up on a hike and a few kms walk/drive from a vet. 

Molson got a bee sting while we were at my cottage this summer. Luckily the only reaction he had was a bit of a welt on his side near his thigh but we gave him a dose of Benadryl anyway to be on the safe side.


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

We have this problem with the fireplace in our living room. I really thought it was a natural instinct to stay away from fire, but if it is, it's one Maya is missing! I can't believe how close she will get to the fire! We have a screen that goes up around the fireplace, so that keeps her away, but I have to watch her like a hawk whenever we have a fire. This is just to say that I wouldn't assume that they will stay away.


----------

